# any throws just click?



## bignick (Sep 12, 2004)

to start a real thread here in the judo area..

has anyone ever found a certain technique that just works for you for some odd reason...perhaps your size or some other intangible quality...maybe it just makes sense to you...

even though i'm only a yellow belt, i've seen most of the gokyo no waza but the first throw that really clicked for me was sasae tsurikomi ashi...partially because of my long legs, patially i think of my taekwondo and the "eye-foot-coordination" it's given me...

long way of asking, ever notice anything that just works for you?


----------



## Paul B (Sep 12, 2004)

Uchi-mata always "flows" for me. I am about 5'11 and built like a square, so when people with long legs try some types of uchi-komi.....


----------



## auxprix (Sep 13, 2004)

Paul B said:
			
		

> Uchi-mata always "flows" for me. I am about 5'11 and built like a square, so when people with long legs try some types of uchi-komi.....


I have never in my life met a natural Uchi-mata-er. I envy you.

For me, it's the Sode tsuri-komi-goshi, I got it on the first attempt. You don't see it a ton, but people either get it or they don't. The footwork adds a demension of surprise for Uke, and it's an opposite-side throw that is very strong.


----------



## Jim (Sep 13, 2004)

Yeah, I'm kinda partial to Kube Nage, O Goshi and Osoto Garuma... but I like to try the one's that give me grief more often just to ensure that I have a 'full game card'.


----------



## Paul B (Sep 13, 2004)

LOL! I wouldn't envy me,it's my only throw! :uhohh: 

You're not the first to say that (about uchi mata),I guess I'm just "weird". Well,actually, I guess I am kinda weird......so that means I'm a good Judoka,right!?:lol:


----------



## bignick (Sep 13, 2004)

yeah...uchi-mata and me don't get along very well either...i don't know what it is...i try to be nice...but it never cooperates :ultracool


----------



## Paul B (Sep 13, 2004)

LOL! That would be mine and tsubame gaishi's relationship....never there when you need them!!


----------



## auxprix (Sep 13, 2004)

Paul B said:
			
		

> LOL! I wouldn't envy me,it's my only throw! :uhohh:
> 
> You're not the first to say that (about uchi mata),I guess I'm just "weird". Well,actually, I guess I am kinda weird......so that means I'm a good Judoka,right!?:lol:


 
Well, if you can only do one throw out of the 67, that's the one to know. I have yet to get it to work on a live uke. I can do the ken ken variation, but that's not nearly as powerful a technique.


----------



## Paul B (Sep 13, 2004)

All right I'll bite.....ken ken variation? I've never heard of that one. Not saying it doesn't exist,there's plenty out there I have yet to learn. Still a beginner in Judo.


----------



## auxprix (Sep 13, 2004)

Uchimata Ken ken is a variation of Uchi Mata where the hip sweep doesn't drive the opponent over, so you keep your leg up in the air and slowly turn your shoulders while you hop with your grounded foot. eventually (after about 3-5 hops) your opponent can't resist any longer and is forced to fall to his side, since your leg is still high up in the air and he/she can't step over it. my sensei tells me that 'Ken Ken' means 'hop.'

Sorry If this isn't clear. It's nearly impossible to describe throws.


----------



## Paul B (Sep 13, 2004)

Cool,learn something new every day. I got the jist of it,thanks! 

I would personally find it harder to "hop" around or stick to him as I think you're saying,but I could see that the continued pressure would make him cave.Not much of a hopper,being "stumpy".


----------



## auxprix (Sep 13, 2004)

Paul B said:
			
		

> Cool,learn something new every day. I got the jist of it,thanks!
> 
> I would personally find it harder to "hop" around or stick to him as I think you're saying,but I could see that the continued pressure would make him cave.Not much of a hopper,being "stumpy".


well, you'd think balance would be a problem, but the resisting Uke supports your weight, so it's not that difficult. and if you fall, you fall. In a Shiai, there wouldn't be any points awarded.


----------

